# Miley Cyrus und Liam Hemsworth sind schon verheiratet



## beachkini (1 Juli 2012)

​
*Miley Cyrus und Liam Hemsworth sind schon verheiratet
Es rutschte ihm einfach heraus*

Miley Cyrus, 19, und Liam Hemsworth, 22, sind glücklich verlobt. Zwar sind die beiden noch extrem jung für den ewigen Bund der Ehe, dennoch haben sie vor das ganze Hochzeits-Paket anzupacken. Oder haben sie es etwa schon längst getan?

Denn Liam verplapperte sich während eines Interviews in Australien beim "IN Film & Benefit Dinner". Da rutschte ihm beim Small-Talk über den 2012 abgedrehten Film "The Last Song" der beiden heraus, dass sie bereits verheiratet sind!

"*Ich hatte Glück, dass ich für den Film zurückgerufen wurde und mit meiner mittlerweile Verlobten vorsprechen durfte. Wir lasen gemeinsam und verliebten uns, und jetzt sind wir verheiratet.*"

Rums! So schnell kann es also gehen. Doch der Bruder von Chris Hemsworth wollte die Situation noch retten und fügte schnell hinzu: "Also, nicht verheiratet, aber das sind wir ja bald."

Miley, die erst einmal aus der Schockstarre zurückkommen musste, merkte noch an, dass sie ja bald "erst heiraten würden!"

Versprecher hin oder her, wenn etwas Wahres an dem Worten Liams dran sein sollte, bekommen wir es bald ja doch raus.


----------



## krawutz (2 Juli 2012)

Alte Volksweisheit : Nur wer verheiratet ist, kann sich scheiden lassen.


----------



## Punisher (2 Juli 2012)

Ob verheiratet oder nicht, für immer ist das bei der scharfen Miley sowieso nicht


----------

